# feeling heavy in abdomen



## crazy84

Hey... just wondering...........................

Does anyone else feel heavy in the lower abdomen right above the pubic bone when they walk.... I guess thats the best way to put it... lol... I know that if I have to pee..sorry.. when I get up to walk it feels heavy and sometimes feels like there is pressure.... but other times it just feels heavy!! Does that make sense? Just wondering if this is normal... maybe the baby is lying low still.....


----------



## LoisP

Yep, and as far as i'm concerned it's perfectly normal. I think it's all your bits and bobs getting ready to have the baby. It could also be what you said, and the baby is lying low down. I'm no expert at all, but like i said pretty sure this is totally normal :) :flow:


----------



## debbie7155

yes i have it too & so does alot more women on here, there was a thread on this subject the other day, i got told by my dr is all normal, on my 16 week scan i got told i have a low lying placenta & thats normal too at this stage & baby often goes to lay down there too which adds more weight, some days i cant straighten my back for a good few mins cos of the pressure, the more walking i do it seems to help :)


----------



## Jenna3232

Oh my gosh- so glad others are talking about this. Sometimes it's fine, but if I walk for too long, I get a pain in my lower pelvis- also the same feeling when I need to pee. It's scary- my doctor also said it was ligament pain. When I'm sitting down it feels perfectly normal- is that the case for others?


----------



## lilangele

Jenna3232 said:


> Oh my gosh- so glad others are talking about this. Sometimes it's fine, but if I walk for too long, I get a pain in my lower pelvis- also the same feeling when I need to pee. It's scary- my doctor also said it was ligament pain. When I'm sitting down it feels perfectly normal- is that the case for others?

Me too i wondered at first if it was normal, i am glad to read others too.

I kept thinking i needed to use the washroom more often or something :dohh:


----------



## LemGirlCute

I just posted about the same exact thing a couple of weeks ago. The feeling seems to have dissipated, and I'm getting used to it as my bump gets bigger. Baby seems to be settling in, LOL. I think it's just the feeling of all of a sudden having weight there.


----------



## Surreal

I actually find it the worst when I've been sitting for a while, or right when I get up in the morning. Almost as if the ligaments have taken a break, and don't like having to lift the extra weight again. ;) Then again, I bow to my muscle's superior ability -- with all that wiggling going on in the womb, I'd be whining about lifting it, too! :haha:

I also get it when my bladder has gotten full/too full... especially in the mornings when I wake up, and my bladder is *really* full. Then it's kinda painful until I can get to the bathroom. >.<


----------



## justthestart

I posted about this last week too, i get it quite often, it's not painful just a heavy feeling when you walk and like a pressure, sometimes I feel like I need to wee more and I think that's cause she is resting on my bladder!! X


----------



## kazpeza

mines the same and sometimes when ive been on my feet all day feels like my insides am gonna drop(sorry tmi) but i remember this well from my previous pregnancies


----------



## sugarwag

I had this when I went for a walk with OH... I went for a wee (sorry tmi) before we left then literally about 5 mins into walk it felt like someone had stuck a foot into my bladder and was keeping it there! I had to go wee in a bush and it make walking really awkward but then about 10 mins in it went away... I'm guessing it was baby wriggling and then it moved!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

